

Adobe goes 3D - showwebgl
http://blog.sketchfab.com/post/73507989270/adobe-partners-with-sketchfab-to-bring-3d-publishing-to-photoshop

======
vacationanthony
congrats on the integration Sketchfab. I'm sure there are a lot of 3D
designers that are pretty pumped right now!

------
Mercutionario
Congratulations on the awesome integration!

------
purplerat
Big congratulations Sketchfab!

------
jfchianetta
Great integration!

------
tiffsail
Awesome, congrats guys! This is really cool news to see. Nice work

------
melkisch
Sketchfab is nailing it step by step... Nice job

------
apoint
Just awesome!

------
cyrillevincey
congrats guys, you make us proud.

